# belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze



## siechstaler (20. September 2008)

petrie heil erstmal und mal wieder eine frage an euch dort draußen|wavey:
erklärt mir bitte mal wie man die schnurstärke und das wurfgewicht der rutenspitze berechnet wenn man gerne fische fangen will :vik:der 2-5 kg auf der waage bringen sollten ( wenn man sie fangen kann ) ohne das sie gleich abreißen
also inetwa so als beispiel :
20 wurfgewicht der rutenspitze und 20-er geflochtender schnur mit auf pose 15gramm kann man ein fisch von was weiß ich 3kg landen ??!!
petri dank im vorraus#6#6|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

|uhoh: gibt es überhaupt solche berechnungen oder sind es erfahrungswerte|uhoh:


----------



## wingi (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Hallo,
also..... es gibt keine Formel um so etwas zu berechnen. Das Gerät muss aufeinander abgestimmt sein. Die Tragkraft der Schnur hat auch nur bedingt etwas mit der Größe der zu erwartenden Fische zu tun. Du kannst an einer weichen Matchrute mit einer 18er Hauptschnur (3,2 Kg Tragkraft) auch einen 6 Kg Karpfen fangen. Das Wurfgewicht der Rute "soll" aussagen mit welchen sich die Rute optimal werfen läßt, eine 10-30g Rute soll also bei einer 15g Montage gut arbeiten. Das heißt die Rute lädt sich beim Wurf auf und du erzielst einen guten "Schwupp-Effekt" beim werfen. Es gibt viele Faktoren zum Zusammenspiel von Rute, Schnur, Montage und dem erwarteten Fisch. 

Die in deinem Beispiel angegebene 20er Geflochtene ist eher zum schweren Pilken geeignet und nicht für 15g Posen. Schau dir mal im Internet die sogenannten Zielfischschnüre an, damit erhälst du einen ungefähren Eindruck mit welcher Schnur/Tragkraft man auf welche Fischart angeln kann. Ein guter Angelfachhändler kann dir auch bestimmt helfen. 

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Jerkman69 (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, ob es solche Berechnungen gibt, aber ich setze da mehr auf Erfahrungswerte. Schnur, Wurfgewicht, Rutenlänge u.s.w. richtet sich nach Art und Weise der Angelei. Wenn Du z.B. Fische zwischen 2-5 Kg angeln willst, reicht zum Beispiel eine Schnur von 3 Kg. Tragkraft vollkommen aus. Man hebt solche Fische ja nicht aus dem Wasser, man keschert sie. Der Rest richtet sich wirklich nach der Angelmethode und das wird in den anderen Forenthemen schon prima erläutert. Schau einfach mal nach. Hier gibts so viel Tips und Tricks, da wird für Dich jede Menge mit dabei sein.


----------



## Buster (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Solche Berechnungen gibt es nicht. Die einzelnen Begriffe haben nicht zwangsläufig etwas miteinander zu tun.
Das Wurfgewicht bezieht sich auch nicht nur auf die Rutenspitze sondern sie gibt den Bereich an Gewicht an in dem sich die Ruten beim Auswurf am besten aufläd und den Köder beschleunigt. Sicherlich ist Dir bekannt das eine Rute mit maximalem Wurfgewicht von 100 g eine kleine Pose von 2g nur sehr schlecht und nicht weit aufs Wasser herausbefördert. Auch wenn man zB mit einer leichten Spinnrute mit einem max Wurfgewicht von 15 g ein 100 g Blei rausbefördern will riskiert man einen Rutenbruch wenn man durchzieht.
Das Wurfgewicht zeigt also den Bereich an in dem eine Rute am besten arbeitet beim auswerfen. Das Wurfgewicht hat nichts mit dem maximalen Gewicht des Fisches zu tun den Du fangen kannst.

Die Tragkraft der Schnur musst Du an den zu erwartenen Fisch anpassen - die Tragkraftangabe beschreibt die maximale lineare Belastbarkeit der Schnur in kg. Das lineare Gewicht ist das Gewicht das du mit einer Schnur langsam und ruckfrei anheben kannst.
Im Drill treten allerdings andere Kräfte auf die höher sind als der Fisch am Haken wiegt. Das resultiert zB aus ruckartigen Bewegungen oder Sprüngen die der Fisch macht.

Das Tragkraftangabe der Pose beschreibt nur das Gewicht des Köders und der Montage welche die Pose im Wasser halten kann ohne unterzugehen.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Hallo erstmal.
Wisst ihr welches Wurfgewicht man am besten fürs Blinkern nimmt?


----------



## Jerkman69 (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Für`s "normale" blinkern reichen 50 Gramm max. Wurfgewicht völlig aus.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Ich blinkere immer auf Hecht oder manchmal auf Forellen.
Hab aber erst einen Hecht gefangen.Gibts da ein Erfolgsrezept?


----------



## wingi (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Hallo und willkommen im Board.

Das kommt natülich auf die zu werfen Blinker an. Die meisten Spinruten haben bis etwa 50g Wurfgewicht und eine Länge zwischen 2,40 und 3,00m. Rein für die Blinkerei würde ich eine nicht zu weiche Rute nehmen. Aber alles Geschmacks/Erfahrungssache.
Schöne Grüße
Wingi

edit: zu spät


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Hab mal gelesen man soll den Kunstköder hüpfend oder ruckartig führen.Hab ich natürlich auch schon probiert, hat aber nichts gebracht.:c


----------



## Jerkman69 (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

@Steve Deluxe

Eventuell liegt es an der Ködergrösse. Was nimmst Du denn für Grössen? Vielleicht ist es ja auch die Köderführung, denn die ist das A und O. Und das bringt die Zeit mit sich. Immer locker bleiben.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. September 2008)

*Natur- oder Kunstköder*

Was meint ihr, was ist auf Raubfische eigentlich besser, Naturköder oder kunstköder?
Ich fange ja die meisten Räuber auf echte Köderfisch oder Würmer.
Aber ich bräuchte mal ein paar gute Tipps für künstlich, weil ich`s mal ausprobieren will.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Ich nehme meistens etwa 12 cm große Wobbler oder gumifische.


----------



## Jerkman69 (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Natur ist immer gut. Wenn man aber nicht immer die Zeit und Geduld hat, sich mit Köfi ans Wasser zu setzen (so wie ich), sind Kunstköder eine echt gute Alternative. Nach langem rumprobieren hab ich mich dann fürs jerken enschieden. Das macht richtig Laune, bin damit erfolgreich und vor allem ist es noch nicht so verbreitet, zumindestens bei uns nicht.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. September 2008)

*Etwas ganz anderes*

Jetzt zu etwas ganz anderem.
Ihr kennt sicher alle das Problem:  Kurz vor dem nächsten Angeltripp braucht man noch ein paar Würmer, aber weil man vielleicht gerne am Sonntag fischen gehen würde, hat der Angelladen um die Ecke geschlossen.:r
Deshalb möchte ich jetzt selber Tauwürmer züchten.Kann mir einer erklären wie ich das preisgünstig und ohne viel Schmutz anstellen kann?


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Was ist "jerken"


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. September 2008)

*AW: Etwas ganz anderes*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem nächsten Angeltripp braucht man noch ein paar Würmer, aber weil man vielleicht gerne am Sonntag fischen gehen würde, hat der Angelladen um die Ecke geschlossen.:r


 

Ähmm wenn Du nen "Pflanzen Kölle" bei Dir in der nähe hast kannste da auch Sonntags´Deine Köder kaufen gehen :m

Ähmm natürlich nur wenn se wie bei mir Sonntagsverkauf machen...

Zum Thema Wurmzucht, nutze mal die Boardsuche da findest Du ne ganze Menge drüber. 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. September 2008)

*Andere Frage*

Etwas anderes würde mich noch interessieren.
Weil ich noch ziemlich neu hier bin weis ich noch nicht wie man ein neues Thema verfassen kann.

Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Jerkman69 (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Im Gensatz zu anderen Würmern lässt sich der Tauwurm leider nicht züchten. Man kann sie aber länger haltbar machen. Tip von mir: nicht kaufen, sondern nachts mit Taschenlampe selber auf "Tauwurmjagd" gehen. Das entspannt den Geldbeutel und macht ausserdem noch Spass.
Jerken ist Spinnfischen mit kurzen harten Ruten und relativ schweren Kunstködern(Jerkbaits), die mit kurzen Schlägen geführt werden. Kommt von den Amis.


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> Was ist "jerken"


 

KLICK

Sollte Dir nen ersten Überblick geben 


Gruß Mike


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. September 2008)

*AW: Andere Frage*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> Etwas anderes würde mich noch interessieren.
> Weil ich noch ziemlich neu hier bin weis ich noch nicht wie man ein neues Thema verfassen kann.
> 
> Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?


 

Links in der Grünen Leiste steht oben " FORUM " ...da klickste rauf...suchst Dir für Dein Thema dat passende Forum aus dann steht oben und auch unter irgendwo "Neues THEMA  " 


Gruß Mike


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. September 2008)

*AW: belastbarkeit der angelschnur und der rutenspitze*

Vielen Dank!

Hab schon ein neues Thema erstellt, heißt "Natur- oder Kunstköder". schaut`s mal rein.:m


----------

